
Hacker News Clone Using CQRS, Eventsourcing, React, Redux and GraphQL - romaneremin
https://github.com/reimagined/hacker-news-resolve
======
k__
Nice, I always wondered how CQRS/ES would mix with GraphQL.

GraphQL seemed to me like REST in good, but I had the impression that CQRS/ES
was better suited for RPC like APIs, because they could capture the
Events/Actions more naturally than the limited amount of Verbs in REST or
Query/Mutation in GraphQL.

~~~
romaneremin
In reSolve framework Commands (Write side) are sent with RPC API (Command as
input and result is ok or error). Queries (read side) are served via GraphQL,
because it fits well with React/Redux. resolve-redux package makes it even
easier - it would generate action creators for commands and handle read model
querying.

~~~
k__
Yes, makes sense to split it up :)

